# Kompletten Ordner von HTTP herunterladen? VB6



## bernimoses (26. April 2008)

hi,
ich such schon seit tagen vergeblich nach einer möglichkeit einen KOMPLETTEN ordner von einem HTTP server runterzuladen. Das ganze hab ich mich so vorgestellt:
Form: ganz einfach nur mit nem start-button
Code: hier stehen schon alle informationen zu server adresse Pfad ...
Ziel: ist das gleiche Verzeichniss indem auch die .exe dann drin ist

Kann mir pls jmd weiter helfen 

MfG bernimoses


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. April 2008)

Hi,

hast du denn schon irgendwelchen Code dazu fertig?

Ich würde sagen, du müsstest dazu entweder eine fremde oder eine eigene Implementation des HTTP-Protokolls nehmen. Damit kannst du dir ja ein Directory Listing von dem Ordner holen und dann nacheinander (bzw. rekursiv, wenn Unterordner vorhanden sind) die Dateien herunter laden.

Was du dir in jedem Fall mal ansehen solltest:

Socket-Programmierung (Winsock)
HTTP-Request und -Response
Parsen von HTML-Daten (zum Extrahieren der Dateinamen)
Rekursives Aufrufen von Funktionen
Dateisystem-Operationen

Grüße, D.


----------



## bernimoses (26. April 2008)

also ich hab schon ein kleines prog zum runterladen geschrieben hier mal der link Downloadtool bei dem Tool muss man aufpassen: es ist kein http:// nötig und man muss den dateinamen unterdem man die datei speichern will mit angeben. Außerdem benötigt es die beigelegte DLL. 
Ach ja und mit winsock hab ich mich auch schon ein bissl vertraut gemacht (kleiner chat). Ich persönlich glaube das man alle datein eines Ordners in einem Arry oder einer Variable speichern kann und sie dann einzeln mit dem downloadscript runterladen kann, nur wie das geht ist mir schleierhaft. Ich hoffe das mir damit jmd weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## bernimoses (13. Mai 2008)

Kann mir nicht jmd sagen wie ich das mache pls?


----------

